# Tenda W311Ma support?



## mcjames (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello;





after I struck out with TP-LINK usb dongles I decided to search the forum and find a good alternative known to work. among my searches I settled with Tenda W311Ma.
around the web it was known to have Ralink RT2870. but although the device look the same but the new Tenda W311Ma shows it self as this:

```
ugen7.2: <MediaTek 802.11 n WLAN> at usbus7
```


```
ugen7.2: <MediaTek 802.11 n WLAN> at usbus7, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```
I decided to test it under linux to find out what the linux kernel uses for the driver. It was mt7601u.

Is there any hope that this device work under FreeBSD?
Thanks.


----------



## a6h (Jun 26, 2020)

Interesting timeline:

2020-06-25 18:45 UTC: Bug 247545 - Tenda W311Ma
2020-06-26 00:01 UTC: New post (Tenda W311Ma support?) at FreeBSD Forums aka current thread.
2020-06-26 02:17 UTC: Bug 247545 report was edited.
Direct Quotation from edited revision of the Bug 247545:


> today after a failed  attempt here https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/tp-link-tl-wn823n-v2-device-not-showing-up.75923/
> I went and bought a "tenda w311ma" *which in freebsd froum was suggested and praised*. but It is not working.



By whom?


----------



## mcjames (Jun 26, 2020)

the MT7601U is <<Chipset Ralink RT2870>> just a rebrand name.
and RT5370 is supported under freebsd for sometime now. So if the Dev do a bit of adjustment it will work.


----------



## mcjames (Jun 26, 2020)

vigole said:


> Solved - Wireless network adapter?
> 
> 
> What is a good wireless network adapter that works with FreeBSD these days?
> ...


----------

